# العثور على عروس البحر في الفلبين.......بالصور !!!!!!!



## gigi angel (2 أكتوبر 2008)

العثور على عروس البحر في الفلبين.......بالصور !!!!!!! 
عروس بحر ؟ ​ 

نسمع عنها فقط في الحكايات​ 
والروايات , ولكن نكاد نجزم ان الامر لا يتعدى الخيال . ولكن هذا المخلوق​ 
الاشبه بعروس البحر , ادخل العالم الى حيرة عميقة , والكثير من المواقع نشرت​ 
الصور ولكن لم تعرف معلومات عن هذا المخلوق . العلماء , اجزموا , بان هذه​ 
المخلوق هو مخلوق بحري , عمره اكثر من 40 عاما ونتج ذلك بعد تحليله . وقال​ 
العالم البريطاني توماس براون هيرد الشخص الذي قام بفحص هذا المخلوق : العالم​ 
يشهد على ان الكون يخبئ الكثير , الكثير من المفاجات , منها المفاجات المخيفة.​ 

يضيف براون هيرد ..:​ 

هذه العروس البحرية​ 
والتي يبدو شكلها غريبا , عثرنا عليها على احد شواطئ الفلبين , وهي فعلا من​ 
عالمنا ولم تاتي من الفضاء . ​ 

هذه بعض الصور التي التقطت لهذه العروس...​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

عجيبه هى اعمالك يارب 
مشكوره يا جرمين على الخبر
 لو امكن بعد ازنك تنزلى الرابط​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الصليب

شكلة مررررررررررررعب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصراحه عروس البحر اللى كنا بنتخيلها دايما وبنسمع عنها فى القصص الخياليه كانت دايما  اجمل بكتير من المنظر الغريب ده .. ميرررسى يا جيرمين على الموضوع وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## sara A (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*غريب جدا أن عروسة البحر شئ حقيقى *
*شكرا جيرمين على الخبر*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*لما كانوا يحكولنا القصص و الحكايات عن عروس البحر 
كنا دايما فاكرينها هتكون جميلة قوي بشعرها الطويل و عيونها الاحلى
بس دي العروس غيرت كل تخيلاتنا..اصلا ليه يسموها عروس!!!
دي شكلها مرعب قوووووووووووي
سبحان الله قادر على كل شي,,,
تبارك اسمه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا حاجه غريبه*
*ولسه يا ما هنشوف*
*ميرسي يا جيرمين علي الكموضوع*​


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> عجيبه هى اعمالك يارب
> مشكوره يا جرمين على الخبر
> لو امكن بعد ازنك تنزلى الرابط​




انا نقلته من منتدى تانى  لو عاوز المنتدى ده ابعتهولك 

مرسى اوى على ردك الجميل ده


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بسم الصليب
> 
> شكلة مررررررررررررعب​





خدى بالك يا فراشه يا عسل ممكن تطلعلك فى  باليل


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *بصراحه عروس البحر اللى كنا بنتخيلها دايما وبنسمع عنها فى القصص الخياليه كانت دايما  اجمل بكتير من المنظر الغريب ده .. ميرررسى يا جيرمين على الموضوع وربنا يباركك.​*




عندك حق يا دونا 
وانا كمان كنت بتخيلها غير كدا خالص


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

sara a قال:


> *غريب جدا أن عروسة البحر شئ حقيقى *
> *شكرا جيرمين على الخبر*






مرسى يا ساره على ردك الجميل ده


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *لما كانوا يحكولنا القصص و الحكايات عن عروس البحر
> كنا دايما فاكرينها هتكون جميلة قوي بشعرها الطويل و عيونها الاحلى
> بس دي العروس غيرت كل تخيلاتنا..اصلا ليه يسموها عروس!!!
> دي شكلها مرعب قوووووووووووي
> ...




مرسى يا قمر على ردك الجميل ده نورتى الموضوع


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىى على الخبر
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




مرسى يا كوكو على ردك الجميل ده 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا حاجه غريبه*
> *ولسه يا ما هنشوف*
> *ميرسي يا جيرمين علي الكموضوع*​






العفو 
مرسى ليكى انتى على ردك الجميل ده


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شئ غريب دي حتى عندها ريش عظم القفص الصدري، واسنانها بتخوف متل الانياب
ممكن سموها عروس البحر لانها لونها ابيض مثل اللي لابسة فستان العرس​


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى اوى على  الاضافه الجميله

وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ارووجة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا شكلها مرعبببببببببببببب
في ناس بيشبهو البنت الحلوة بعروسة البحر وهناك اغاني ههههههههه هلئ بعد هالمنظر!!

ميرسي عالموضوع ياقمر


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*عروس البحر سمكة تتميز بأمرين
1- لها عمود فقري شبيه بالعمود الفقرى للإنسان
2- الأنثى منها لها ثدى اسفل الزعانف لترضع صغارها
وغير هذا فهى سمكة فى باقى صفاتها
وهى مجودة فى البحر الأحمر وتم اصطيادها اكثر من مرة, واتذكر أنها موجوده محنطه فى المتحف البحري بالغردقة*


----------



## gigi angel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى اوى يا ارووجه على ردك الجميل ده 


ومرسى يا 
صوت صارخ على المعلومات الجديده دى


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا يا جماعة مالها ماهى قمر اهى
هى عايزة تقويم اسنان بس :smile02*


----------



## +meriet+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكلها مرعب اوى انا حاسة انها مخدة ومخيطين فمها فمها حرف اكس 
يارب استر شكلها يرعب


----------



## gigi angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى يا جيلان انتى و مريت 

نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## yousteka (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي ياجيرمين


يا سبحان الله

موضوع غريب بس جميل


شكرا لتعبك ياقمر


----------



## gigi angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى يا يوستيكا 

على مرورك الجميل ده نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## peace_86 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا عدرا !*


----------



## gigi angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى اوى 
على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## gorg_star (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكلها غريب شكرا ليكى يا جرمين


----------



## gigi angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى اوى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_معتقدش ان الواحد هيفكر ينزل البحر تانى
ميرسى كتييير اختى العزيزه
وربنا يسمحك
مشكووووووره​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكلها وحشششششششششششششششششششش
فى القصص احلى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جيرمين على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحه انا الفكرة كلها مش داخله دماغي  يعني 
معقوله في عروس بحر وكلام زي كده  دي حكايات بس
والصور دي يمكن تكون مش حقيقيه ولا انتوا ايه رأيكم
على العموم ياقلبي  موضوع مشوق  بجد ميرسي​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على الخبر الجميل اخت germen
اخيرا" شفنا العروسة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## gigi angel (5 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _معتقدش ان الواحد هيفكر ينزل البحر تانى
> ميرسى كتييير اختى العزيزه
> وربنا يسمحك
> مشكووووووره​_





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش للدرجادى يعنى 

مرسى يا تونى على مرورك الجميل ده نورت الموضع


----------



## gigi angel (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> شكلها وحشششششششششششششششششششش
> فى القصص احلى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا جيرمين على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​




معلش مهى الحقيقه دايما كدا مره 

مرسى يا قمر انتى نورتى الموضوع


----------



## gigi angel (5 أكتوبر 2008)

†السريانيه† قال:


> بصراحه انا الفكرة كلها مش داخله دماغي  يعني
> معقوله في عروس بحر وكلام زي كده  دي حكايات بس
> والصور دي يمكن تكون مش حقيقيه ولا انتوا ايه رأيكم
> على العموم ياقلبي  موضوع مشوق  بجد ميرسي​





بس فعلا فى عروس البحر هى بتكون فى مناطق معينه  زى الفلبين 

و اللى يعيش ياما يشوف 

مرسى يا قمر  نورتى الموضوع


----------



## gigi angel (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على الخبر الجميل اخت germen
> اخيرا" شفنا العروسة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​




طيب الحمدلله انك شفتها 

محرمنكش من حاجه اهو 


مرسى ليك اوى
نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا germen على المعلومة الحلوة دى وكمان الصور ربنا يباركك


----------



## gigi angel (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى اوى على مررك الجميل ده


----------



## merna lovejesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هى غريبه اوى وشكلها مرعب بس ميرسى كتيييييييير ليكى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## قلم حر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

على الأغلب : هذه من الكائنات التي تعيش تحت مستوى سطع البحر بأعماق كبيره , لذلك تندر مشهدتها .
شكرا للموضوع ( الخفيف ) .
شكرا لكل من أضاف , خصوصا الأخ ( صوت صارخ ) لاٍضافته الجوهريه جدا .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عروس البحر سمكة تتميز بأمرين
> 1- لها عمود فقري شبيه بالعمود الفقرى للإنسان
> 2- الأنثى منها لها ثدى اسفل الزعانف لترضع صغارها
> وغير هذا فهى سمكة فى باقى صفاتها
> وهى مجودة فى البحر الأحمر وتم اصطيادها اكثر من مرة, واتذكر أنها موجوده محنطه فى المتحف البحري بالغردقة*


الاخ صوت صارخ هل يوجد صور التقطت من اماكن مختلفة غير الصور الموجودة فى هذا الموضوع ؟
لانى بحثت ولم اجد صور من اماكن آخر غير هذة الصور ..
اذا كان لهذا الكائن وجود .. الطبيعي انه تم تصوريه من اكثر من مكان 

وبالنسبة للاخراج والتكاثر :
لم الاحظ فى الصور وجود اى اعضاء او منافذ للتكاثر او الاخراج .. فالسمكة العادية لها مخرج للاخراج كباقى الكائنات الحية ولم الحظ اى منافذ او اعضاء خاصة بالاخراج فى هذا الكائن .. اراها مصمتة


----------



## عائد الى حيفا (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان كل هذه هراءات 

الم يقولو لنا ان هناك انسان غريب على هذه الشاكلة 
















ومن ثم اكتشف انها لرسامة روسية ... تتصور الانسان كيف يكون شكله بعد 200 عام 


بمخيلتي انا لا اصدق تلك الصور والخرافات 


انا لا اصدق الا ما تراه عيني ... 


تحيتي ​


----------

